# [Build Log] Arctic Water



## B NEGATIVE (Dec 20, 2012)

Omega Stalker from OC3D contacted me to build something for him using this oooooge chunk of enclosure greatness.

This build is based around the massive CosmosII from Coolermaster,a very well appointed beast of a case!

The theme running thru this is a white/black/copper colour scheme with some icy touches...



























These are coming out for 2 240 Koolance rads...





















Looks about right for 2 large bays....











Magoo approves this post!






And the mandatory Cosmos 'bird of prey' pose.


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Dec 20, 2012)

Leta make a start on the cooling..

Omega got a great deal on some Koolance rads and decided he wants to go with those,these 240 rads have a neat party trick!











Prep and primered.






These will be white. Thanks Koolance for making my life easier.

Now,you cant leave the 360 on its own,it need some love too!
















Just waiting for Paints 4 u to get the white paint then i can do the rads,finish them off and turn my attention to the outside of the case.

Large window cutouts to do,lots of interior paneling out and more tasty things....


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Dec 20, 2012)

Today i get on with the paint triage and the dis-assembly.
Not hard to do but you must be careful,the tab plastics are thin and wont take abuse..

Lets start by getting those doors off,nicely made and with the best hinges i have seen on a case.






Clear out the endless drive bays from the now rad bay.






Magoo surveys the scrap for potential morsels...






Greedy boy....

Top panel.






Separated for painting..

The usual sharp edges from the fold tabs made me a few choice expletives a few times






And the now exposed 360 rad mounts.






Surgery performed and parts stacked up for prep.

Magoo is making pointed reminders about dinner in the background....






Oooge fan!






So now its paint prep time,the more effort i put in now,the better the result!

I wont bore you with all the prep photo's when im done,you must of seen that kind of thing endlessly now....


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Dec 20, 2012)

OmegaStalker sent down the pump top he is using,a dual loop EK D5 top.





































As you can see,this one is crop circle free....and better for it...

What is this? 2mm Copper? Shiny copper? Luuuurvely copper....
















This is going to be for the front panel and pump tops,plus any detailing that i want to pick out...


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Dec 20, 2012)

Take one plain looking EK dual top..






Add copper and a whole lot of manual metal working...











This piece needs to be hit with a bench buffer before it goes on,i have seen one at a good price so that will be my next purchase for the 'lab'
There will be a matching piece for the pump side too,should look good when its done.

Its been a bit busy recently but today I made a start on the back plate for the pumps.
Its roughed out,I need to take some fine files to it to finish it off.






Round the corners and finalize the shape then off to the buffer!

Knocked the copper back with 1600 W/D ready for some bench polishing (when the bloody thing arrives)











Holding off the final profiling of the corners until i have some pumps in.

Brightens up an otherwise ordinary pump top....wishing for a drill press too i think,would of made the hole drilling much easier than the trusty 18v cordless...


----------



## B NEGATIVE (Dec 20, 2012)

Some progress.

Fans and rads painted and soon to be fitted,got some 240 rad stands coming so i can clear out the bottom bay.
I could of got a pair of 360 rads in the space under there!






Top 360 in,this will have a mesh cover over the rad face or may make a rad guard out of copper sheet....Time took get hammer out!











Top panel painted.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great! Subbed.


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 20, 2012)

Subbed!


----------

